# Looking for new clothing sites



## PinkSunsets218 (Jul 3, 2016)

I usually buy a lot of my clothing from different sites. I buy most of my clothing from Tilly's. I still fit into it because of my figure and I like some of the design t-shirts, I realized I'm sort of picky about them though and only buy maybe once a year if that. I also love designsbyhumans site. Those design I seems to like better because I'm a very artistic kind of person and I love old vintage shirts.

However I love wearing dresses, rompers, a nice shirt that's sort of plain and makes myself look classy. I live in Florida and it's usually very hot most of the time so I'm always trying to wear nice clothing all year round. I'm 33 years old and I want to start looking other other type of clothing. I want to look nice, I'm a bit modest though. I don't mind wearing tank tops, I'm just not very showy with my body for some reason. Around the house I usually just longue around in comfy pj bottoms and just a t-shirt. However when I'm going out I tend to dress up and look elegant, than other days I switch and wear one of my artistic shirts.

I want people to recommend me new sites to order from. Just don't want it to be overly expensive or anything. 

Could anyone please help me out here. I've been browsing all day.  :lol:

Tilly's has basically been my favorite store for the longest time now and I need other places to order from.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 4, 2016)

I find most of my clothing from Old Navy, GAP, H&amp;M, Target and Forever 21. The prices are good, especially with extra discounts they have online and in stores. I recently got a few dresses from Old Navy for under $10 but they didn't look like they were under $10 when I got them in the mail. H&amp;M has great sales online too. I recently bought stuff with 40% off. Target has been having great sales on clothing and shoes too. Some of their pieces are nice because they are trendy but still modest and greatly priced. Nordstrom has great deals too during their anniversary sale which starts this month.


----------



## melliemelissa (Jul 28, 2016)

It depends upon the individual choice. I find my clothing, shoes and accessories from SSS, Alysse Sterling, asos. Recently I have ordered this from Alysse Sterling.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 24, 2018)

Try Cape Madras clothes, they have unique material used.


----------



## BayAreaBeautyBlogger (Jul 24, 2018)

My top online shopping sites are:


Lulu's

BooHoo.com

Romwe.com

YesStyle.com

NordstromRack

I do a lot of online shopping! ? I'll always browse the sale sections before anything else to get the best deals.


----------



## Shopaholicc (Jan 9, 2019)

Try PrettyLittleThing, Missguided or more expensive AllSaints.


----------



## ashleysummer (Jan 31, 2019)

I have recently discovered https://regalgoldboutique.com . I have not ordered anything from there but have done a lot of browsing and found many amazing plus size items for such low prices.


----------



## Flexana (Feb 28, 2019)

I think this really interesting an idea.


----------



## AllieSporer (May 15, 2019)

Try CalibreApparel.com they have more than 100 clothing brands including Badger, Adidas, Anvil Champions, and many more business brands.


----------



## KathleenLantz (Jul 26, 2019)

ashleysummer said:


> I have recently discovered https://regalgoldboutique.com . I have not yordered anything from there but have done a lot of browsing and found many amazing plus size items for such low prices.


Awesome collections. Thanks for sharing site.


----------



## Imran Ashraf (Jul 31, 2019)

You can try a denim jeans outlet or you can go for some clothing and style blogs. They possess reviews of all the websites including therefore can help you attain the perfect place to purchase a particular product.


----------



## tishafb (Aug 1, 2019)

BayAreaBeautyBlogger said:


> My top online shopping sites are:
> 
> 
> Lulu's
> ...


A good tips.


----------



## Ester Virga (Aug 10, 2019)

Several clothing sites are joining the race day by day but only a few of them meet the quality standards. If you ask favorite ones from me then I would vote in the favor of Nasty Gal, H&amp;M and Boohoo from the old camp. On the other hand, new clothing sites are not impressing me a lot but last week a brand new online fashion store BonBoma impressed me due to its huge variety of brands, quality products and quick shipment. So, if you are looking for a new clothing site then my vote for bonboma.com. Here you wouldn't only find the ladies stuff but it also offers the gents clothing, shoes and accessories.


----------



## Robert3468 (Nov 5, 2019)

Well I suggest the world leading website Amazon.com you can get the best quality with discount offers


----------



## makeupremover (Nov 6, 2019)

Amazon.com would be ideal choice


----------



## Arres (Nov 7, 2019)

I don't often buy clothes and shoes online. Basically, these are stores where there is a fitting


----------



## sandralucio (Jan 2, 2020)

Why don't you, think about amazon


----------



## hebofiyi (Jan 25, 2020)

it is interesting for me 

thanks


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Mar 9, 2020)

[SIZE=10pt]Amazon and eBay have a lot of nice clothing stores. I suggest you check them out![/SIZE]


----------



## Tamara.Robinson (Apr 27, 2020)

Their are lot many sites, you cannot just choose one,

H&amp;M.
ModCloth.
Urban Outfitters are few best clothing sites.


----------



## Dean11 (Jun 8, 2020)

I usually buy a lot of my clothing from different sites. I buy most of my clothing from Juice Wrld Merchandise.  You can go for some clothing and style blogs.


----------

